# Ford 3000 weights



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I am wondering where I can get the weights and weight holder for my Ford 3000?


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Try www.antiquetractors.com...........parts section


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Check ebay. 

Do an internet search of "craigslist suitcase weights ford 3000 tractor"

Do an internet search "suitcase weights ford 3000 tractor"

Search tractor salvage yards.


----------

